# Quit my job/moving to Utah passion.



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Life is short. Live it like you stole it.

Next Friday is my last final, and after that, I hadn't planned on much this summer except for working at my crappy part time job and doing one or two of the local xc races.

my little brother is a ski bum out in park city and came back for a visit at the end of the season at PCMR. He and his friends are getting a new place and have an open bedroom.

Just turned in my 2 weeks notice and bought a train ticket to Salt Lake.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats! Ride bikes, drink beer, get laid,....repeat!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

zgroove said:


> Congrats! Ride bikes, drink beer, get laid,....repeat!


ha, ha, hell yea!

To the OP, enjoy your one way ticket!


----------



## jredone (May 15, 2011)

i need to grow a pair and do this. Good for you and congrats

I hate my job and i hate NYC 

CHEERS!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

zgroove said:


> Congrats! Ride bikes, drink beer, get laid,....repeat!


Be careful though, one of those could really cut into the time to do the other two if you aren't careful. 
Actually two could.
Damn all three could. :madman:


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

jredone said:


> I hate my job and i hate NYC.


I left NYC 11 years ago next month. I have always had a love/hate relationship with the city, but I think I have finally come to realize that I don't ever want to move back there again.

There are truly some awesome places in this country to live, and fortunate for me I have a job I love that allows me to move every 3 to 6 years. Currently I reside in Alaska, and in 2 to 3 years I will be moving to California or Hawaii.


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

Move to Cali and visit Hi.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell yeah! That's doing it right.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm 48 years old. I'm very happily married with 4 great kids. I have a fantastic job as an executive in a startup logistics company that's doing very well. 

I have only two regrets in my entire life.

Regret 1: I did a horrible job of proposing to my wife. I didn't make a big deal of it and she deserved better. You only get one shot at that. Our 25th anniversary is approaching and I'm thinking of doing a proposal the right way. But it still won't change the original one.

Regret 2: When I left the Army at age 26, I aggressively pursued a high paying corporate job. My wife, who is a nurse, made me an amazing offer (I was obsessed with mogul skiing and mountain biking at the time). She had managed to wrangle a traveling nursing job in Gunnison, CO, that came with a paid apartment. She could support us for a year while I skied and biked. I turned her down thinking that a year gap in my resume would preclude me from ever getting the high paying corporate job I wanted. I now realize how wrong I was.

You are making a good decision. Enjoy.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, KevinGT. I appreciate the advice.
Who were you with? I was in 1st Cav for a bit.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

awesome!

two years ago i was driving from washington state to bakersfield for a project my company had going on around there. half way there i quit over the phone, took a left and drove to salt lake to be a ski bum again. it ended up being a big, big snow year. i stayed for about a year and now have a better job with a better company making better money.
you gotta do what makes you happy (see my signature).

go fast and take chances!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

AWESOME....live it up


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

phirebug said:


> Thanks, KevinGT. I appreciate the advice.
> Who were you with? I was in 1st Cav for a bit.


2-7 Cav in the 4th ID. Stationed at Ft. Carson for 3 years before I got out.

Garry Owen!


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

3-8 at Ft. Hood. If you ain't Cav...


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh to be your age! The best of luck in your next chapter!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

phirebug said:


> 3-8 at Ft. Hood. If you ain't Cav...


you ain't ****!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems like an amazing opportunity...


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Ski bum for life!

Well, I don't snowboard as much as I used to but I still get out ~30 days a year. We started ski bumming in 1994 and there's no end in sight, I work in cities from time to time, but I am always very glad to come home to the mountains.

My outdoor gear actually gets worn out


----------



## GTurner (Jan 6, 2013)

*grow a pair*



alanamhb said:


> i need to grow a pair and do this. Good for you and congrats


I'm not leaving my work, but can't afford to live in sydney so next week am moving into the blue mountains. and the start to the famous oaks trail will be within 1km of my new place as well as other rides within short distance


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Good luck with your next life in Utah! I lived there for 20 years (still not a Mormon) before I moved to CA. Had some of the best memories ever in SLC. Skied my ass off and even won the Division I NCAA National skiing title while coaching at the U of U in 1981. Felt good to blow the CU Buffs out of the water, finally!

Ride the Wasatch Crest Trail this summer starting in Big Cottonwood canyon up near Guardsmens pass. The ride will end in Mill Creek Canyon. You'll need a pick up car, unless you want to be totally gonzo gnarly and ride the whole thing. Also, it has an Odd-Even day restriction too as I remember. It is one hell of a ride! Altitude can be a problem too. Just don't get trashed the night before and attempt to ride the first climb. You can also access this trail from PC. Plan a day of it.

The desert will be too hot by the time you move, but hit Moab and Fruita in the later fall and spring. Fall time is the best. The San Rafael Swell is very remote too. Never did get to ride western Utah near St George. There wasn't any riding back then in the early 
90's. 

If you love beer beware everything purchased in grocery stores is 3.2%. You'll need to get a non-Mormon to show you the ropes how to get wine and regular brew. Word to the wise: If you go fishing with Mormons make sure you take two with you for if you go with one, he'll drink all your beer. 

Again congratulations on your decision. Life is too Fu*king short to hate what you do. I'm 66 and have done many things, but the greatest thing I have done for myself was to enjoy life. If one is not, then it's time to change it before you have regrets.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

mevadus said:


> I left NYC 11 years ago next month. I have always had a love/hate relationship with the city, but I think I have finally come to realize that I don't ever want to move back there again.
> 
> There are truly some awesome places in this country to live, and fortunate for me I have a job I love that allows me to move every 3 to 6 years. Currently I reside in Alaska, and in 2 to 3 years I will be moving to California or Hawaii.


This is an interesting thread. We have lived in Westchester County, NY since 2004 and I cannot wait to move. Luckily, we can take our jobs with us. At the same time my wife wants to finish her school and get a degree in order to become a Physician Assistant but it means another 3 years in NY. We are 35 and 32. WE have no debts, no house, decent savings and invest 30 percent of our pays into savings.

Our company has office in most states but we could work from home. These are our choices: Arizona, Florida, Nevada, Texas, Oregon, California, Colorado, Washington or Hawaii.

We want warm weather, low taxes (California is out?), outdoors (cycling road and cross country) and we love water (swimming etc). We are really at loss for the time being.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

RooHarris said:


> You'll need to get a non-Mormon to show you the ropes how to get wine and regular brew.


 There is no trick to it, just get your beer from a state run liquor store, they sell full strength beer and their prices are about the same as anywhere else.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

phirebug said:


> Life is short. Live it like you stole it.
> 
> Next Friday is my last final, and after that, I hadn't planned on much this summer except for working at my crappy part time job and doing one or two of the local xc races.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I wish I was that brave. I admire people like you..


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*I can fully commiserate with you.*



PatrickK said:


> This is an interesting thread. We have lived in Westchester County, NY since 2004 and I cannot wait to move. Luckily, we can take our jobs with us. At the same time my wife wants to finish her school and get a degree in order to become a Physician Assistant but it means another 3 years in NY. We are 35 and 32. WE have no debts, no house, decent savings and invest 30 percent of our pays into savings.
> 
> Our company has office in most states but we could work from home. These are our choices: Arizona, Florida, Nevada, Texas, Oregon, California, Colorado, Washington or Hawaii.
> 
> We want warm weather, low taxes (California is out?), outdoors (cycling road and cross country) and we love water (swimming etc). We are really at loss for the time being.


I can fully commiserate with you. I was born in the east (MA), lived in CT and went to school in Vermont. It's lovely country! But, I left it all after 29 years of living under a small sky. Moved to Wyoming where I got blown out of the Gem City (Laramie) of the plains for work in SLC at the Uni of Utah. While living in Utah (20 years) I went from a profession in professional skiing to the dreaded financial district (Merrill Lynchem) and eventually to a more satisfying profession in teaching.

Since then, my wife and I moved to Sisters, Oregon for 3 years, but got blown out of there too. I don't do well with continuous prevailing winds. Central OR is beautiful in the summer especially for biking. Bend is one of the best areas for MTB riding. It's a young person's yuppie community of hard core outside fitness folk. Great brew pubs (10 Barrel). Alpine skiing is marginal at the resorts while back country 3 pin stuff is a hoot. If you want killer powder skiing, moved to Utah. 3% powder to ski not snort. 3.2% beer is not worth the price you pay for it.

No matter how you look at taxes, the states will all be about the same. Please don't let that preclude your dreams what so ever. California really has it all except outside people's perception of us. I have lived in so many places from NH to FL to TX to et all. I have never been so happy living in one place like CA.

Reconsider California... The nation's foods come from here. Brew pubs abound! Some of the best minds in the world have gone through our halls of learning. On top of that mountain biking is good.









Come to the Mendocino Coast for a visit. We are the quintessential Mediterranean environment according to Luther Burbank who once lived in Santa Rosa.

Two hours north is the Mendocino coast and great year round riding. Great kayaking too.









One suggestion: pick a dozen places to visit. Go in their best and worst seasons. It's a lot cheaper in the long run.

I wish I had done that in OR.

I wish you the best in your search.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

jackbombay said:


> There is no trick to it, just get your beer from a state run liquor store, they sell full strength beer and their prices are about the same as anywhere else.


Jack is absolutely right. Liquor stores are strategically placed throughout the state to confound any sensible adult. There was a Utah bumper sticker that said:

"Legalize Adulthood!"

The liquor laws did change in anticipation of the 2002 Olympic games. The Head Prophet (Profit?) must have had a revelation on that one. One thing we missed was brown bagging which was half the fun. State liquor stores are for full strength beers, wines and hard stuff. Just make sure you have one near where you're living. Can be some what hard to find. Oh, those tricky folks in Utah... I think there is only one in PC as I remember. Then, I escaped...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> Regret 1: I did a horrible job of proposing to my wife. I didn't make a big deal of it and she deserved better. You only get one shot at that. Our 25th anniversary is approaching and I'm thinking of doing a proposal the right way. *But it still won't change the original one.*


Move into the present and have a beautiful 25th. She is still with you so you did something right. Beautiful ring, renew your vows, express gratitude and propose to spend another 25 years together!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

RooHarris said:


> One suggestion: pick a dozen places to visit. Go in their best and worst seasons. It's a lot cheaper in the long run.


 THIS!

So many people are so convinced that they live in "the best place ever" even though they have never lived "anywhere else" so their opinion essentially means nothing.

The united states are so geographically diverse that its a shame to not move around and travel within our borders.


----------



## evetdma (May 13, 2013)

i need to grow a pair and do this.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the BEST thread yet i have encountered here on the forums . haha man this is sooo awesome and wish you the best of luck . Wish more people were this open minded and straight up .


----------



## Sirheady (May 13, 2013)

I find myself in the same spot. Graduated College 2 years ago...Have had some decent success in my burgeoning career- have a girlfriend that takes our relationship alot more seriously than I do- Obviously that includes the inevitable expectation of marriage.

I am conflicted because I yearn to move back out west (lived in Steamboat for a year during a gap year from school) to pursue my love of skiing, and now MTB- However I am afraid of not being able to secure a job that justifies the nearly half a million investment my parents put into my education, and not being able to find a woman that embodies more superficial aspects I am attracted to (SEC Sorority girl). 

Life is all about trade-offs and I need to figure out if I want to live a bad ass , yet uncertain lifestyle fulfilling my primal urge to barrell down mountains on bikes and skis in God's Country..Or end up as some professional/weekend warrior type dude content on riding singletrack outside of Atlanta and 20 days a year on the snow.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Sirheady said:


> 20 days a year on the snow.


That's not bad for living in Atlanta.


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Roo is right that where him and I live is an absolutely beautiful place. The picking a dozen spots to visit and then choosing is a good idea as well. Now with that being said..... Salt Lake City has become one of my favorite places to visit. I keep debating on hooking up a small uhaul trailer to the back of my car and heading out there. I have great friend that lives out there, has offered me a place to stay for good and has a job lined up for me if I want as well. It is tempting for me to just pack up and leave but then I go out for a ride here in my area and think how lucky I am.

Good luck out there, have a blast on those trails out there. 

btw, go try the alpine coaster at Park City. It is fun!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Sirheady said:


> I find myself in the same spot. Graduated College 2 years ago...Have had some decent success in my burgeoning career- have a girlfriend that takes our relationship alot more seriously than I do- Obviously that includes the inevitable expectation of marriage.
> 
> I am conflicted because I yearn to move back out west (lived in Steamboat for a year during a gap year from school) to pursue my love of skiing, and now MTB- However I am afraid of not being able to secure a job that justifies the nearly half a million investment my parents put into my education, and not being able to find a woman that embodies more superficial aspects I am attracted to (SEC Sorority girl).
> 
> Life is all about trade-offs and I need to figure out if I want to live a bad ass , yet uncertain lifestyle fulfilling my primal urge to barrell down mountains on bikes and skis in God's Country..Or end up as some professional/weekend warrior type dude content on riding singletrack outside of Atlanta and 20 days a year on the snow.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bravo, phirebug. Way to lead by example. Rip it up and try to keep injury-free.

nyyankeerider in the "My Boss Sucks" thread should take note here. Plan-and-execute, not ride-the-ship-down-to-wherever.


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

I ended up living in Utah for a few years on a bit of a whim. To be honest, as much as I wanted to ski, I was really chasing a girl. Eventually, I married that girl, but then I got laid off. We were both from the midwest, so when it came time to decide what to do with our lives, we took the "sensible route," I applied to law school, and we decided to move back "home" where we're from.

Easily the stupidest thing we've ever done.

Within about 3 weeks of getting back to the midwest, we knew we needed to get back to Utah. We will have been away anywhere from 7 to 9 years by the time we make it back, but we're coming back.

It is the best skiing you'll find near a major airport (which is something I need for work), it is some of the best mountain biking in the world, and it's also some of the best rock climbing in the world. My wife went to Utah for the skiing (she was an instructor), but we stayed for the summers, the mountain biking, the rock climbing, the camping, everything else that comes with life out there.

Enjoy it, these are going to be the best days of your life. If you're lucky and do things right, you'll never make the same mistake we made and leave.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

jtrain said:


> Within about 3 weeks of getting back to the midwest, we knew we needed to get back to Utah. We will have been away anywhere from 7 to 9 years by the time we make it back, but we're coming back....Enjoy it, these are going to be the best days of your life. If you're lucky and do things right, you'll never make the same mistake we made and leave.


So, at some point in the future, you will move back to Utah on YOUR terms with an excellent way to support yourselves, buy toys, be able to afford a house and not live paycheck to paycheck. That isn't, technically speaking, a mistake, although I'm sure you are desperate to be back there right now! The problem is being in an area with no real way to support yourselves, other than working in the service economy, and always just financially hanging on. In the larger context of this thread, the issue may be lack of professional skills, or being in an area with a lack of need for your professional skills, but over the long term, surviving in the service economy, especially in an area with seasonal fluctuations and very high housing prices (a typical combination), is draining. That said, the stimulation of being in a fabulous place with relentless opportunity for outdoor recreation certainly makes up for that in the short term!


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I like the commitment, you're in for some awesome riding!


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

June Bug said:


> So, at some point in the future, you will move back to Utah on YOUR terms with an excellent way to support yourselves, buy toys, be able to afford a house and not live paycheck to paycheck. That isn't, technically speaking, a mistake, although I'm sure you are desperate to be back there right now! The problem is being in an area with no real way to support yourselves, other than working in the service economy, and always just financially hanging on. In the larger context of this thread, the issue may be lack of professional skills, or being in an area with a lack of need for your professional skills, but over the long term, surviving in the service economy, especially in an area with seasonal fluctuations and very high housing prices (a typical combination), is draining. That said, the stimulation of being in a fabulous place with relentless opportunity for outdoor recreation certainly makes up for that in the short term!


You know, my wife and I go back and forth about this. Not as in we argue with each other on this issue, but instead we wonder which would have been better; to have stayed in Utah for good, or whether coming back a few years later and not having to bum it would be better.

Truth be told, we both have professional careers even though we both spent time hustling to pay the bills while working seasonal jobs. She works in health care, and I'm an airline pilot (in addition to now having a legal education). Would we have pursued these professional tracks with the same kind of vigor if we stayed in Utah while I was laid off from the airline? Honestly, I can't tell you. I CAN tell you that leaving FORCED us to do so. Is that a good or a bad thing? I don't know to tell you the truth, and I likely won't be able to tell you for another 20-30 years.

But I will tell you that living in Park City when I was 26 and newly married to my wife was best time of our lives so far. My hope is that raising our daughter in the mountains tops it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

My wife and I get all philosophical about this subject. Together we have retirement accounts, public employment retirement benefits, and an almost paid off house. However, that said, I hate the Portland/Vancouver area. It is a moist, mossy area with good riding but you have to drive for an hour to get there  If you are young and want some time off go for it but be careful or you wake up 40, broke, and uneducated. The recreational lifestyle might not shine so bright at that point. Maybe it will for some


----------



## MulletSlayer (Jul 14, 2010)

Quit my job sold my house and moved out to the foothills of Colorado 2 years ago from Indiana. Best decision of my life. 

Good luck, your not going to regret it!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in a similar situation. I gave my employer 2 months notice to leave at the beginning of July. Planning to take a mountain biking vacation in Oregon and then relocate to Boise Idaho or maybe Colorado (currently living in Omaha). I'm a little nerve wracked about getting another job (I work in the customer service field) but I think I can find something. At the very least, looking forward to a few weeks off work before getting a new job and mountain biking in new scenery. I'm a little older than the OP (41 going on 25), but do not have a girlfriend or kids, so I figured might as well take that leap while I'm still "young" and unattached.  

Anyway, thanks for creating this thread - its cool to see some who has the same vision, so to speak, and is willing to just go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Something about the western/southwestern states that just draws you in like a mosquito to a bug zapper. In 2010, made my first mtb trip out to Fruita and got sucked in bigtime. Love western Colorado and Utah and would sell my left neticle to be able to live out there. Way too entrenched in Missouri right now to go but am having to settle for a once a year trip.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

i got hooked last winter on a family vacation in colorado. i don't even ski but as soon as i saw the rockies with my own eyes i knew my days as a flatlander were numbered. (Right now) I'm not planning on this as a permanent thing. I just don't have much going on for the summer, and i figure why not hang out with my brother and ride some epic trails? I'll be back here in the fall for school (or maybe I'll become a Ute). The idea is to graduate with a degree in forestry and move on to a career with the USFS. Even at a leisurely pace, with my time in the Army, I'll still be able to graduate, do 20 years in the forest service, and retire with a 27 year federal pension - before I'm 60. And where do you think I'll be gunning for jobs at as soon as I get hired on?
Natehawk, don't think I'm not gonna track you down and pick your brain about this someday.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

Take some time while your young and enjoy traveling the states. Once your married with kids and a mortgage its not gonna happen again. I traveled around a bit until I was about 32 before settling in the SW. I dont think waiting until I was 32 to settle down was the best decision I ever made but I try to live life without regrets. DO IT WHILE YOUR YOUNG!


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

lol redmon...i AM 32...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i miss Deer Vally and Wolf Mt.... and that's all.. have fun and bike hard! .. and if you like beer, drink Sam Adams, they don't water it down 1%


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

phirebug said:


> lol redmon...i AM 32...


Well, You are as old as you feel)) or something like that


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm getting out of Southern California and not looking back. I own my own business here and will have things wrapped up in two years, maybe less. I can't stand this place and I'm looking at the Sedona/Flag area. I visit once or twice a year and find it really hard to leave. That's the plan anyway as I have a slight wrench in my program. I met "her" and I'm chasing her. We have everything in common, including a love for Northern AZ so we'll see.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Careful ... during my second year in college, a few of us decided to drop out and head to Utah to ski bum for a winter. Been hard to find anywhere else comparable to live since!

Seriously, it is always great to pick up and go do something different while life allows (ie, when you're young or old!). And for what it is worth, when I was interviewing for grad schools, jobs, etc., I was asked as many questions about the Deer Valley employment on my resume as anything else.


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

Tystevens said:


> Careful ... during my second year in college, a few of us decided to drop out and head to Utah to ski bum for a winter. Been hard to find anywhere else comparable to live since!
> 
> Seriously, it is always great to pick up and go do something different while life allows (ie, when you're young or old!). And for what it is worth, when I was interviewing for grad schools, jobs, etc., I was asked as many questions about the *Deer Valley employment* on my resume as anything else.


Hands down the best job in the ski industry. They paid me to play with 4 and 5 year olds for the winter, how do you beat that?


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Sirheady said:


> Life is all about trade-offs and I need to figure out if I want to live a bad ass , yet uncertain lifestyle fulfilling my primal urge to barrell down mountains on bikes and skis in God's Country..Or end up as some professional/weekend warrior type dude content on riding singletrack outside of Atlanta and 20 days a year on the snow.


Here's the thing ... if you plan it out right, you don't need to choose.

I live in SLC, I am a professional with a good income, own a house, am married with kids, and I have my own practice in which I make my own work schedule. I get my work done, meet my client's needs, and do what I want to do. Which, for today, is getting in to the office bright and early and heading to ride the chair lifts at Sundance resort that just opened up for some downhill action around 1 this afternoon. Which is what I do (get in early, go ride all afternoon) a couple times a week. 1-2 other days a week, I take off early and go do fun stuff with my kids once school is out for the summer. I can easily do the same in the winter -- a couple ski days a week are not a stretch for me.

The thing is, you have to live somewhere where the activities are accessible, and you have to be able to make your own schedule. People really don't realize how accessible great skiing and riding is in the SLC area. No exaggeration -- I can literally get from my office to Snowbird in under 25 minutes (traffic in the canyon permitting). I can literally get from my office to several different resorts that offer lift accessed riding in less than 35 minutes, and any number of trails in 20 minutes.

If you aren't spending all day in the car, and get to where you can make your own schedule, it really is possible to have both.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

June Bug said:


> The problem is being in an area with no real way to support yourselves, other than working in the service economy, and always just financially hanging on.


 This is a narrow minded view of life in the epic.

Many people do work retail and "never get ahead" but if you try you can find a niche and do just fine, sure, I am far from the richest person you will meet, but my wife and I own a home good vehicles and we have stacks of great toys which we use all the time.

That said, self employment is not for most people, but if you want to make it work, you can, it does take a lot of effort though.



Jaybo said:


> If you are young and want some time off go for it but be careful or you wake up 40, broke, and uneducated. The recreational lifestyle might not shine so bright at that point.


 Or you could end up self employed and only work 8 months a year and the most stressful decision in your life is where you are going to take your next vacation. But if you are content to work for $10 an hour in a retail job your reality won't be as *****in' as mine


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

jackbombay said:


> This is a narrow minded view of life in the epic..... That said, self employment is not for most people, but if you want to make it work, you can, it does take a lot of effort though....Or you could end up self employed and only work 8 months a year and the most stressful decision in your life is where you are going to take your next vacation. *But if you are content to work for $10 an hour in a retail job your reality won't be as *****in' as mine*


I would argue that mine is not a narrow view of life in the epic, but a real pitfall for those who pursue their dreams in environments with extremely limited economies that are also seasonal. Kudos to you for creating a niche that works for you; clearly your hard work, vision and effort have paid off. However, I think you clearly understood what I meant but wanted to bag a little on the chumps and little people that don't have your level of success. 
I too lived in a great area with a depressed economy for about 15 years and ended up with a house that I owned, the toys that I wanted and reliable transportation. Most people who decided to stay in the area made a serious accommodation, such a going back to school for a teaching certificate or nursing degree (ditto for spouses), to make living there viable for the long term, or else went to work for the Forest Service or BLM. 
I moved back home for a variety of good and compelling reasons, and will retire in a few months with no mortgage, no debt, health insurance and a good pension. Now I can go back there and enjoy things without having to work. There is no set narrative or predetermined way for the epic to end. This is just a cautionary note to those who want to head out without a game plan. 
I think a key element is carefully look around and size up the cost of living in your target area. If you want to settle and make a life somewhere and entry level houses start at $250,000 to $400,000, look elsewhere. There are many appealing towns that still have a reasonable cost of living and total access to the outdoors. They will likely be socially conservative, and not close to a big city. Can you live with that?


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

June Bug said:


> There are many appealing towns that still have a reasonable cost of living and total access to the outdoors. They will likely be... ...*not close to a big city.* Can you live with that?


 I wouldn't have it any other way, if it is close to a big city you end up with user conflicts on trails and over crowding, neither of which are included in the description of epic 

As for making it in "small towns with depressed economies" I know plenty of people that do just fine for themselves and don't have "real jobs", I am not the sole exception to a what seems to be an unspoken rule of "everyone is a pennyless skid in a small mountain town".

There is more than one way to beat a dead horse over spilled milk, what is appealing to some is not appealing to others, some like the security of a pension, retirement, etc... Others recoil in horror at the thought of a "real job" with 2 weeks a year vacation. Both have their pros and cons.

When it comes down to it, the thought of spending my youth working with 2 weeks a year vacation so I can "do it all when I retire" is soul crushing. Money cannot buy youth, if you squander your youth working in a cubicle, you never get that back, ever.

You can certainly have plenty of fun as a 60 year old, but at that point your body is at best 1/4 of what it was in your 20s, to squander the magnificence of a 25 year old body sitting in a cubicle to make money so you can "enjoy life" when you're 60 is something that is alarmingly acceptable in our society.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Bravo! No better time! Live it!

Get Busy Livin'!!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

RooHarris said:


> If you love beer beware everything purchased in grocery stores is 3.2%. You'll need to get a non-Mormon to show you the ropes how to get wine and regular brew. Word to the wise: If you go fishing with Mormons make sure you take two with you for if you go with one, he'll drink all your beer.


If you need beer help, let me know. I'm enjoying an amazing Epic Imperial IPA as I type. Utah beer isn't as hard as everyone assumes these days.

I left NWPA about 8 years ago for a ski instructor job at Snowbird and haven't looked back. I met my wife and most of my best friends because I pursued a life in an amazing place. Utah, it's pretty sweet... Just don't tell anyone.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally got out here! Had a couple of delays but I got in to salt lake thursday night. Best decision I ever made. I love it here! Went out to mirror lake yesterday. The elevation here is really something! I haven't had too much trouble riding or hiking (but certainly have noticed it) but I have to be really careful about standing up too fast!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

RooHarris said:


> Jack is absolutely right. Liquor stores are strategically placed throughout the state to confound any sensible adult. There was a Utah bumper sticker that said:
> 
> "Legalize Adulthood!"
> 
> The liquor laws did change in anticipation of the 2002 Olympic games. The Head Prophet (Profit?) must have had a revelation on that one. One thing we missed was brown bagging which was half the fun. State liquor stores are for full strength beers, wines and hard stuff. Just make sure you have one near where you're living. Can be some what hard to find. Oh, those tricky folks in Utah... I think there is only one in PC as I remember. Then, I escaped...


There's this cool thing called "The Yellow Pages" where you can look up addresses. It's even on the internet. Salt Lake City Liquor stores | Liquor stores in Salt Lake City, UT - YP.com
There are 2 liquor stores in PC. How many do you need?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

phirebug said:


> Finally got out here! Had a couple of delays but I got in to salt lake thursday night. Best decision I ever made. I love it here! Went out to mirror lake yesterday. The elevation here is really something! I haven't had too much trouble riding or hiking (but certainly have noticed it) but I have to be really careful about standing up too fast!


If you like Utah, just imagine how cool Colorado would be! :thumbsup:


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, summer came all too quickly to a bittersweet end. Yesterday I had to turn in my two weeks' notice to a job I actually loved. Classes are starting soon and I have to move back. Coming out here for the summer was absolutely the best decision I ever made. I ended up not only living in one of America's mountain biking meccas, I got a sweet job as a lift operator for one of the local resorts. I've probably pulled some of your bikes off the lift.

True story:
The other day, needing some reading material, (sometimes not a lot of you put your bikes on the lift and there's not much to do up top) I grabbed a mountain bike magazine and this month's issue of outside. when i got to the register, i noticed the local paper had an article about the tour of utah in it, so i grabbed that as well. flipping through the paper later, i noticed that not only was the final stage of the ToU scheduled to start and end the next day right on main st, but next to it was an article about Park City being named Best Town Ever in this month's issue of...outside magazine. Pulled the magazine out of my bag and there on the cover was a picture of PC. Clearly visible was the building I was standing next to. Fantastic article, too. Not only that...but one of our lifts starts out right on main street, and I got to work it the next day. Snapped this first picture of the finish right from my 'office':








This is a picture from one of my other offices:


----------



## rockwrangler (Aug 13, 2013)

You all are making me seriously consider my near future life choices.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

phirebug said:


> ...Classes are starting soon and I have to move back.


Utah has schools too. Just sayin'...

Glad you had a good summer; this place will hook you, found that out for myself a few years back.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

*Snowbird bike park meeting tonight!*

Bike Park at Snowbird, UT? | We Need Your Help | Plus Other Snowbird Plans! | SnowBrains.com


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> Utah has schools too. Just sayin'...
> 
> Glad you had a good summer; this place will hook you, found that out for myself a few years back.


In fact, there is a highly regarded public university with incredibly low tuition that is just 40 minutes from Snowbird. If you though the mountain biking was good, you should try the skiing in Little Cottonwood Canyon!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You only live once. Utah is awesome! Have fun.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

"When it comes down to it, the thought of spending my youth working with 2 weeks a year vacation so I can "do it all when I retire" is soul crushing. Money cannot buy youth, if you squander your youth working in a cubicle, you never get that back, ever.

You can certainly have plenty of fun as a 60 year old, but at that point your body is at best 1/4 of what it was in your 20s, to squander the magnificence of a 25 year old body sitting in a cubicle to make money so you can "enjoy life" when you're 60 is something that is alarmingly acceptable in our society.[/QUOTE]

You sir, are correct.

Enjoy life's special stages as they are in season, be a twenty something and have a great time, and be retired and have a great time with what that offers as well. The present time, is well, a present!


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

We've been lucky enough to spend 5-6 weeks in Park City each of the last 2 summers. It's pretty close to heaven on earth during the summer - great weather, great riding, relatively cheap rentals. My young kids love the 'adventure camp' at Deer Valley. 

Every time we're there, I get the itch to move - but I've never liked snow and don't think I'd enjoy having my bike season reduced to 4 months of the year. Also, the reality of summer is a bit skewed, as there's zero chance we could actually afford the house we rent in the summer if we occupied it full time. We'd have to trade our upper Deer Valley 5 bedroom house for a Kimble Junction condo...

I also have to be honest and say a lot of it is fear of change. I'm in my mid 40's now, with a nice paying job and money in the bank. I can remember growing up, thinking that if I could make $30k/yr by the time I was 40 years old, I'd be golden. Funny how things change - with kids and family, no matter how large a financial 'cushion' you build - it's never enough to feel really secure. 

The reality is, we'd all probably be a lot happier and fulfilled if we spent more time in wonderful places and less time worried about our income. I know there's a needed balance between responsibility and chasing dreams, but it seems like it's easy to 'defer' those dreams until you ultimately run out of time...

Anyway - thanks for the inspiration. Time to dream some more...


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

TechniKal said:


> with kids and family, no matter how large a financial 'cushion' you build - it's never enough to feel really secure.


 You're living the American dream.


----------



## ejason (May 24, 2012)

I've traveled the country for work the last 14 years and have been to just about every city by now.. I'm on the road about 8-11 months a year and will ONLY take the job if i can fit my bike.
Utah really is great, and i love it when i get to go through the state. There is just so much there to explore.


----------



## AMjunky (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

You can certainly have plenty of fun as a 60 year old said:


> The truth that I've found, now that I've cracked 48 years on this planet, is that there is a tremendous amount of "golden years" athletes that simply wipe the mountain with twenty somethings all day long.
> 
> I've been very blessed in my life to have had the opportunity to work and live in an area that affords outdoor activities on an epic scale (northern New Mexico, Santa Fe). That said, even though I'm in the heart of it all, I found that raising my two beautiful girls and building a career to be an epic in its own right. Sure some could say I've "missed out" on my peak physical years, but I'll tell ya, I wouldn't trade what I have now for all the powder days since the dawn of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Did the pretty much the same thing 5 years. Slightly different story and different locations. 
Wanted to move to Western NC so I quit my job and moved up here without a place to live or a job. Just figured I would figure it out when I got here. Don't know if I figured it out yet, but sure as hell do not regret my decision. Better to chose where you want to live now and do it then try after you are married and with children.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Rock rover said:


> The truth that I've found, now that I've cracked 48 years on this planet, is that there is a tremendous amount of "golden years" athletes that simply wipe the mountain with twenty somethings all day long.


 The 20 somethings where you live should be ashamed of themselves then. There are no activities that revolve around strength, coordination and reaction times where the top athletes are scratching 50.

"The best life path" is different for everyone, glad yours is working out for you


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jackbombay said:


> The 20 somethings where you live should be ashamed of themselves then. There are no activities that revolve around strength, coordination and reaction times where the top athletes are scratching 50.
> 
> "The best life path" is different for everyone, glad yours is working out for you


LOL, There are some pretty damn good mountain bikers in their 40's and 50's that can show up quite a few in their 20's who are also good bikers. Are they going to win world championships at their age? Probably not however it doesn't mean they are not good and saying somebody in their 20's should be ashamed is kind of silly and short sighted.

Don't forget experience does come in play. 
Also keep in mind that for those of us that actually live in the mountains we see quite a few older riders who are still kicking serious ass.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

kjlued said:


> LOL, There are some pretty damn good mountain bikers in their 40's and 50's that can show up quite a few in their 20's who are also good bikers.


 I didn't mean to infer that all 25 years olds will be better than every 45 year old, the best 45 year old will be better than an average 25 year old, but the best 25 year old will be better than the best 45 year old.

FWIW I'm 39, things change, injuries add up, as we get older gravity becomes more powerful and falls hurt more, no, I'm not gaining weight, been 165 since 1988, but I swear they;re turning up gravity up a bit each year, why else would most new cars on the market come with 200+ horse power when 20 years ago they were all about 100horse power?

Also, have you ever ridden an old English 3 speed from the early 70s? Yea, the gearing is sooooo tall its completely ridiculous, you can't get it into 3rd without a big hill and/or a massive tailwind. But if gravity was significantly reduced (as it was back in the 1970s) that tall gearing would work. Based on these two totally unrelated pieces of evidence I'm convinced that gravity is being turned up. Thanks Obama.

I've lived in the mountains since 1994, fwiw...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jackbombay said:


> I didn't mean to infer that all 25 years olds will be better than every 45 year old, the best 45 year old will be better than an average 25 year old, but the best 25 year old will be better than the best 45 year old.


Gotcha, but I don't think he was saying that 50 year old athletes were wiping the mountains with the best 20 somethings.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

kjlued said:


> Gotcha, but I don't think he was saying that 50 year old athletes were wiping the mountains with the best 20 somethings.


 Yea, we're on the same page, I was pointing out that his was an apples to oranges comparison, the best "golden years" athletes compared to average 20 somethings isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

I think where all on the same page too. i think it important to point out that enjoyment in life for me has been 100% between my ears. Be it working in a high stress job, playing, or something I between, satisfaction (and reward) comes from doing my best at whatever it is. Yea I missed a few of my prime physical years building my career, but there have been many "epic" moments in doing so...and a few face-plants! 

Yes gravity is a beiotch. And she's the only beiotch that keeps taunting me back to her over and over again! Some people never learn.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Let's see.....
Diana Nyad, Cuba to Key West, 110 miles, 53-hour swim with no respite (and no shark cage), age 64

In a few weeks, she'll begin a 48-hour swim to raise funds for Hurricane Sandy survivors.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

huh, the world record for long distance non stop swimming is even held by a 45 year old (at the time) Yugoslavian guy, 84 hours straight 8-l

Long distance swimming seems to be the exception to the rule, interesting.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was 22 I decided to take a year off school and life in Indianapolis and ski bum in Colorado. I had no ida where I was going to live, or what I was going to do. The idea came to me and a week later I was packing up my truck. Total leap of faith.

That was 30 years ago and I'm still here..

In those years I got in on the early days of telemark skiing, learned all about backcountry skiing and avalanche safety. I got in on the early days on Mountain biking and was one of the first handful of people who explored Summit County and the area around Breckenridge via mountain bikes. 

In that time I have had a variety of jobs, some menial and some fairly rewarding. I've been fortunate that I've built a life and livelihood around my passion. I make a modestly middle class living - I'll never be rich, but I lack nothing of importance. 

I occasionally muse about what my life would have been like if I had stayed the course in Indy. Probably a "real" job, 2.4 kids and a white picket fence. I almost certainly would not have become a cyclist or been athletic. 

No regrets.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

June Bug said:


> Let's see.....
> Diana Nyad, Cuba to Key West, 110 miles, 53-hour swim with no respite (and no shark cage), age 64


Hmmm....
Diana Nyad's Skeptics Question Integrity Of Swim, Use Of Mask, Possible Assistance By Boat.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> Hmmm....
> Diana Nyad's Skeptics Question Integrity Of Swim, Use Of Mask, Possible Assistance By Boat.


Could you swim 110 miles with a swim mask or by holding on to a boat once in a while?

Lighten up.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> Could you swim 110 miles with a swim mask or by holding on to a boat once in a while?


 Thats irrelevant, its about what she did, not what I can or can't do.

Example: You may have a can of spray paint in your rectum and I can't do that, but either way its not relevant to this discussion about Nyad, see?





zebrahum said:


> Lighten up.


 I ain't mad, I just stumbled across that article and posted it here. FWIW, I don't think she cheated, but as she was the one example given of an older person excelling at a physical activity I though the article was relevant, and I figured people would chuckle out of the irony of her being accused of cheating...


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> Thats irrelevant, its about what she did, not what I can or can't do.
> 
> Example: You may have a can of spray paint in your rectum and I can't do that, but either way its not relevant to this discussion about Nyad, see?


Aaaaaaaaannnnnnd.... que the neg rep.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> Aaaaaaaaannnnnnd.... que the neg rep.


 What on earth for?

You're the one that needs to lighten up...

I just gave you some PLUS rep, I hope it gets you out of your funk


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> What on earth for?
> 
> You're the one that needs to lighten up...
> 
> I just gave you some PLUS rep, I hope it gets you out of your funk


Wouldn't let me disapprove, just opened a larger version of its self. I think your box is broken.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

That is a screen capture of me giving you + rep.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

People discuss youth and life enjoyment versus work and planning for the future as if they are mutually exclusive.
Decide what you want to do with your life (or don't), live in a place you love (or move), and work your ass off to get ahead in life (or stay on welfare). Have fun along the way. There are 24 hours in every day. I promise you that when I'm not at work, playing with my kids, hanging out with my wife...I am having a blast on my bikes or snowboards or other fun things. I don't wish I'd spent my 20's being a bum and enjoying a somewhat carefree lifestyle. I love the life I have now and don't regret anything except for the fact that I took so long to figure it all out. Old guys on bikes do better in endurance events because we've been riding our whole adult lives and have a lot of fitness to build on compared to the younger guys. I see this all the time and I don't think any of them wish they could give it all up just to be 25 again.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> People discuss youth and life enjoyment versus work and planning for the future as if they are mutually exclusive.
> Decide what you want to do with your life (or don't), live in a place you love (or move), and work your ass off to get ahead in life (or stay on welfare). Have fun along the way. There are 24 hours in every day. I promise you that when I'm not at work, playing with my kids, hanging out with my wife...I am having a blast on my bikes or snowboards or other fun things. I don't wish I'd spent my 20's being a bum and enjoying a somewhat carefree lifestyle. I love the life I have now and don't regret anything except for the fact that I took so long to figure it all out. Old guys on bikes do better in endurance events because we've been riding our whole adult lives and have a lot of fitness to build on compared to the younger guys. I see this all the time and I don't think any of them wish they could give it all up just to be 25 again.


Well said! Work hard, play hard

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> That is a screen capture of me giving you + rep.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> People discuss youth and life enjoyment versus work and planning for the future as if they are mutually exclusive.
> Decide what you want to do with your life (or don't), live in a place you love (or move), and work your ass off to get ahead in life (or stay on welfare). Have fun along the way. There are 24 hours in every day. I promise you that when I'm not at work, playing with my kids, hanging out with my wife...I am having a blast on my bikes or snowboards or other fun things. I don't wish I'd spent my 20's being a bum and enjoying a somewhat carefree lifestyle. I love the life I have now and don't regret anything except for the fact that I took so long to figure it all out. Old guys on bikes do better in endurance events because we've been riding our whole adult lives and have a lot of fitness to build on compared to the younger guys. I see this all the time and I don't think any of them wish they could give it all up just to be 25 again.


Well said. I think I'm coming around to this view.


----------

